
Ghost Dancers Past and Present - Thevet
https://s-usih.org/2018/02/ghost-dancers-past-and-present/
======
ebcode
Thanks for sharing this. Drawing a connection between the superstition of
superhero movies and ghost dancers is simply brilliant.

~~~
bitwize
It reminded me that one of the most enlightening things I realized about
superheroes was when I noticed that recent Superman movies try too hard to tie
the Man of Steel to Jesus with a bunch of transparent cinematic metaphors. The
best way to imagine Superman is as a messiah, but explicitly _not_ Jesus: He
is the messiah as imagined by a Jewish kid raised on mid-20th-century science
fiction.

~~~
ghostDancer
The original Superman , the comics one is more like Moses, now the movies are
"converting" him in Jesus-alike.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Superman's origin story in both Movies and Comics is absolutely based on
Moses.

But I don't think Superman really _acts_ like Jesus, or Moses would in any
situation.

I'm curious how you think the comics express Superman's personality or actions
differently than the movies?

~~~
IntronExon
In the absence of anything other than a common origin, it may not be based on
Moses. The story of Moses abandonment and adoption is itself a retelling of an
older Sumerian myth, and thst was probably a retelling as well.

~~~
jessaustin
Go far enough back, and it's a metaphor for the fact that humanity themselves
are descended from aliens, rather than evolved from terrestrial primates.
Perhaps humans remembered this in ancient Sumeria or before? See also: _The
Jungle Book_.

~~~
IntronExon
We’re all just Golgafrinchan middle managers.

